# The Granddaddy Of All I Ain't Quitin' On the Dawgs Threads #48



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

What does 6 Thug think he is doing anyway?

Go Dawgs! We suck!


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 14, 2019)

1 loss does not make a team suck, it might however change your expectations a bit! Yes it is a disappointment for sure, but the dogs will be fine.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What does 6 Thug think he is doing anyway?
> 
> Go Dawgs! We suck!


Flapping his jaws. Don’t worry, after Bama loses he’ll disappear.

Go Dawgs! Saw 8 deer this morning. Still no shooters!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

This is now the only open Granddaddy thread open. Something happened to the other one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

GA and Bama both have had problems with those SC teams. At least we did not lose to one by 40.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> This is now the only open Granddaddy thread open. Something happened to the other one.


Boom!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> This is now the only open Granddaddy thread open. Something happened to the other one.



I deleted it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping to be surprised.


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2019)

What happened to all the bammers support of Kirby?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

Spineyman said:


> 1 loss does not make a team suck, it might however change your expectations a bit! Yes it is a disappointment for sure, but the dogs will be fine.



We lost to an unranked bottom of the barrel SEC team that we should have rolled in the first quarter. Yes, we suck. Whether or not we continue to suck remains to be seen. The USCe game shows this team has a serious case of the big head. I'm not interested in egos. I'm interested in winning a national championship. This team blew its' chance at that in a game that should have been a cakewalk.

But Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 14, 2019)

Go DAWGS looking themselves in the mirror every sunrise before Saturday kickoff!!! Otherwise, the kitty kats will come in here and own us also.

GO DAWGS enjoying the rain yesterday!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!


Dogs went.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs went.


Monday elfiiidogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Flapping his jaws. Don’t worry, after Bama loses he’ll disappear.
> 
> Go Dawgs! Saw 8 deer this morning. Still no shooters!


Everyone of them are shooters and you should’ve killed everyone of them


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Everyone of them are shooters and you should’ve killed everyone of them


I thought you were a slayer you need to get busy boy


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs went.



Nope. The Dawgs just sat up on the porch. The Gamecocks went and they went big.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I thought you were a slayer you need to get busy boy


I guess I’m just gonna have to come down there and teach you how to hunt and fish


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Nope. The Dawgs just sat up on the porch. The Gamecocks went and they went big.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


You killing any deer yet


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You killing any deer yet



You gotta see 'em to kill 'em. They have all gone to Texas is my guess.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You gotta see 'em to kill 'em. They have all gone to Texas is my guess.


 Sounds like I need to give you and TJ hunting lessons to


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs poaching deer at 6's place!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs for idiot sec fans whether it be rose colored glasses dawgs or marry your mama and I almost got drafted by bear bammers


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sounds like I need to give you and TJ hunting lessons to



Good. I'll come to your place and you can let me shoot all your big deers. Isn't the limit over there one per day? I'm pretty sure I can stay a whole week.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Good. I'll come to your place and you can let me shoot all your big deers. Isn't the limit over there one per day? I'm pretty sure I can stay a whole week.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



If you hunt with 6 there is no limit


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs went.



Not as far down the road as Alabama did when they lost to Clemson. Oh yeah Satan lost to NESW Louisiana State, where their talent gap over their opponent was double or triple or higher than it was between SC and UGA. But lets not talk about that. We got beat in every phase of the SC game, but worse happened to Satan. He recovered and learned a his lesson. I dont know yet if Kirby learned his.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Good. I'll come to your place and you can let me shoot all your big deers. Isn't the limit over there one per day? I'm pretty sure I can stay a whole week.
> 
> Go Dawgs!





SpotandStalk said:


> If you hunt with 6 there is no limit


He said there was plenty to go around!!!!!!


----------



## bobocat (Oct 14, 2019)

It's time to Hunker Down you Hairy Dawg and bust somebody down to the white meat. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

Nobody likes to talk about Satan first 10 years of beating a few nobodies and losing to a lot of them too. If Satan had went straight to his first HC job at Bama, he would have been run out of town on a rail, after his second season. CKS has got a lot to learn if he wants to be a successful HC, as I have said all along,we will see how he does over the long run. My confidence level is not that high right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> He said there was plenty to go around!!!!!!



Renewable resource


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Renewable resource


Good.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody likes to talk about Satan first 10 years of beating a few nobodies and losing to a lot of them too. If Satan had went straight to his first HC job at Bama, he would have been run out of town on a rail, after his second season. CKS has got a lot to learn if he wants to be a successful HC, as I have said all along,we will see how he does over the long run. My confidence level is not that high right now.



I agree Charlie. CKS has a long, long way to go. I don't doubt his grit and determination but I don't see the "It" factor yet. Going from an annual 10-2 coach to an annual 11-1 coach is not an upgrade. I'm not ready to fire him but I am ready for him to mature and do it quickly. Last Saturday was a complete and total coaching failure. There's no other way to put it.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I agree Charlie. CKS has a long, long way to go. I don't doubt his grit and determination but I don't see the "It" factor yet. Going from an annual 10-2 coach to an annual 11-1 coach is not an upgrade. I'm not ready to fire him but I am ready for him to mature and do it quickly. Last Saturday was a complete and total coaching failure. There's no other way to put it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


If goggle boy had hit those 2 kicks we wouldn’t be having so much fun watching slayer and birthday boy meltdown ??


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If goggle boy had hit those 2 kicks we wouldn’t be having so much fun watching slayer and birthday boy meltdown ??



Hot Rod failed too. The whole team failed right down to the ball boys on the sideline. I think even UGA X failed too. He didn't bite any USCe players.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Hot Rod failed too. The whole team failed right down to the ball boys on the sideline. I think even UGA X failed too. He didn't bite any USCe players.


I am just gonna have to be brutally honest. It’s John Coopers fault. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I am just gonna have to be brutally honest. It’s John Coopers fault. ?


I should have been at the game instead of working!!!!!! I kept trying to get Kirby on the phone but he wouldn't answer!!! If I had been at the game I could have just walked down and had a talk with him!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If goggle boy had hit those 2 kicks we wouldn’t be having so much fun watching slayer and birthday boy meltdown ??



He only missed one quick. The other one was blocked when #69 totally quit blocking and the kick never had a chance. We never should have been in a, having to make FG's, to win this game. If you want to boil it down to one play, it was the pick 6 at the end of the first half that determined the final score. We had a receiver that made no effort to go after the ball.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2019)

Is the definition of insanity doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result? Or, believing the same thing year after year and expecting a different result only to be continually let down. Asking for some forum friends.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 14, 2019)

Since the dawgs gave away everything between the hedges, do they still own the hedges? What do the dawgs now own? 
Other than the Gators, of course (@Slayer)
????


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Since the dawgs gave away everything between the hedges, do they still own the hedges? What do the dawgs now own?
> Other than the Gators, of course (@Slayer)
> ????


I heard that after destroying the Dawgs they had their way with the hedges. Some lady called the sports station complaining about what they did to the hedges.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I should have been at the game instead of working!!!!!! I kept trying to get Kirby on the phone but he wouldn't answer!!! If I had been at the game I could have just walked down and had a talk with him!!


Instead you choose work and morning prayers with your pit vipers. Shame on you John Cooper.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He only missed one quick. The other one was blocked when #69 totally quit blocking and the kick never had a chance. We never should have been in a, having to make FG's, to win this game. If you want to boil it down to one play, it was the pick 6 at the end of the first half that determined the final score. We had a receiver that made no effort to go after the ball.


 Thanks for opening up Charlie this is really going to be beneficial for you.  And happy birthday in case I missed it ?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

6 I have been open since the Vandy game. If you would have read my post instead of just assuming what I said, you will find not one trace of me predicating a victory. Heck I said I would be happy to get out of Knoxville with a one point win. I have not been comfortable with winning any game this year. College football does not owe us nothing, we got to outwork the team across the LOS, to win. We have not done that often enough. I would not bet $1 that we will beat Kentucky, because they have not read about how good we are.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

UGA has the talent, they have the coaching they just haven't learned that you don't believe everything you read about yourself, and rankings don't mean squat!!

You have to win the game no matter what!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> 6 I have been open since the Vandy game. If you would have read my post instead of just assuming what I said, you will find not one trace of me predicating a victory. Heck I said I would be happy to get out of Knoxville with a one point win. I have not been comfortable with winning any game this year. College football does not owe us nothing, we got to outwork the team across the LOS, to win. We have not done that often enough. I would not bet $1 that we will beat Kentucky, because they have not read about how good we are.


Kirby will have them ready and the dogs will win and a bloodbath 48 to 14


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Kirby will have them ready and the dogs will win and a bloodbath 48 to 14



We will have to out score them by 35 points in the second half to do that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Dogs will be fired up Charlie no way y’all lose to Kentucky


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs will be fired up Charlie no way y’all lose to Kentucky


 I’m going to do my very best this week to keep John Cooper motivated and thinking positive thoughts and not be so selfish with his time. Maybe John will go to the game I hope he does


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

Yeah right.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2019)

Fairhope finally got that internet going after the Clemson loss. I have been missing his thoughtful insights on UGA football.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Is the definition of insanity doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result? Or, believing the same thing year after year and expecting a different result only to be continually let down. Asking for some forum friends.


Thanks.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 15, 2019)

Present.

Accounted For.

Hope you boyz and gulz are having a wonderful evening- errr morning. What ever you body clock is set to..

Retirement ain't all it's cracked up to be.
 ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2019)

riprap said:


> Fairhope finally got that internet going after the Clemson loss. I have been missing his thoughtful insights on UGA football.


Man you are so thoughtful and I totally agree with you Fairhope is the man


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs back on the stand! I think I’m finally going to crack and shoot a doe this morning!! 

Deer count from the stand is up to 29.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs back on the stand! I think I’m finally going to crack and shoot a doe this morning!!
> 
> Deer count from the stand is up to 29.


It's about time!!!!!!! 

Go Dawgs gaffing does!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on a 2nd doe..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2019)

riprap said:


> Fairhope finally got that internet going after the Clemson loss. I have been missing his thoughtful insights on UGA football.


been working fine. Just don't post much when the season is over whether we win the championship or not. If you would like to fact check it you are welcome to do so. I did see where you really took the loss and where you live pretty hard. Calling the place you live pretty much a dump and the team a letdown. That is pretty strong coming from someone who says that Bama fans take football too seriously. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2019)

Go my faithful DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2019)

Just got to speak with a DGD. Swimming coach. He calls me by name. Had given us a bobble head and somebody took it home. He went to his RED ford tuck and brought me another one. GO DAWGS whoever you coach.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs, time to focus!!!!!!

Mrsh22 you are like the cool kid on the block!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Mrs. too two Dawg collecting bobble head dolls. She’s gonna be rich someday!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs who just finished seeding a food plot and it’s raining!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What does 6 Thug think he is doing anyway?
> 
> Go Dawgs! We suck!



Go DAWGS and yes, we sucked Saturday, but tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I thought you were a slayer you need to get busy boy



Lookie here ... the crazy thug is now answering himself.  Lawd help dat boy!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just got to speak with a DGD. Swimming coach. He calls me by name. Had given us a bobble head and somebody took it home. He went to his RED ford tuck and brought me another one. GO DAWGS whoever you coach.


Mrs Hornet is da boss!! 

And she makes the best dadgum buttermilk pies you’ll ever stick in your mouth!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 15, 2019)

Go DAWGS eyeing a good weekend of hunting if the forecast holds true!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to get in the stand the first time this year!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mrs Hornet is da boss!!
> 
> And she makes the best dadgum buttermilk pies you’ll ever stick in your mouth!!!


Sure wish I could get one of them pies!!   

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs ready to get in the stand the first time this year!


I just crawled up in one I just planted. Don’t expect to see anything but crazier things happen. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs ready to get in the stand the first time this year!


Our bow season opens, but alas due to medical reasons I can't bow hunt anymore! So them deers better lookout come gun season!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Shot fired... Another doe down!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Shot fired... Another doe down!


That's what I'm talking about TJ!!!!!!

Go Dawgs killing deer!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! Back strap on the menu!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Sure wish I could get one of them pies!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!


Soon as I ever meet ya, you'll have one! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Soon as I ever meet ya, you'll have one! GO DAWGS!


Y'all plan the next sports forum lunch on a Tuesday close to Mrs H too too!!!! I feel the need for a road trip for some buttermilk pie!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Y'all plan the next sports forum lunch on a Tuesday close to Mrs H too too!!!! I feel the need for a road trip for some buttermilk pie!!!!!!



Then she better make a bunch a them pies. Her buttermilk pies are legendary.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Then she better make a bunch a them pies. Her buttermilk pies are legendary.


Heck I must be the only one that ain't never had one!!!!!!

Word on the skreet is they are highly addictive!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Shot fired... Another doe down!



Dang boy. You're knocking them down like bowling pins.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs working on clean handoffs in practice.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Heck I must be the only one that ain't never had one!!!!!!
> 
> Word on the skreet is they are highly addictive!!!!!



I ain't had one yet. I've heard all about them though.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2019)

Kirby got one of them pies to the face. Maybe we'll see a few on-side kicks this week


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

riprap said:


> Kirby got one of them pies to the face. Maybe we'll see a few on-side kicks this week


Dang rip how ya been brother?  Still praying for y'all!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Dang boy. You're knocking them down like bowling pins.


Itchy trigger finger! I’m done with killing does..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Itchy trigger finger! I’m done with killing does..


She was the other one that kept blowing.. I can’t stand a mouthy girl!


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Dang rip how ya been brother?  Still praying for y'all!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Doing good. Just got back from UT country Gatlinburg. They are back according to the amount of Tenn gear I saw.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

riprap said:


> Doing good. Just got back from UT country Gatlinburg. They are back according to the amount of Tenn gear I saw.


Naw brother all that orange is so they can pick up trash all week and not have to change before the game!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs with coolers full of fresh meat, food plots planted and getting rain right now! Good dang long weekend!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs with coolers full of fresh meat, food plots planted and getting rain right now! Good dang long weekend!!!


Congrats bud!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

We will always defend the Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2019)

Against all HATERS!

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs that need to be practicing in the rain.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Kirby Dawgs 0-3 when the opposing starting QB doesn't finish.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs with a young coach at his first HC job, doing better than the great saint nic did at his first or second HC job!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs with a young coach at his first HC job, doing better than the great saint nic did at his first or second HC job!!!!


You must be a democrat as your comparisons are that of a CNN host. Who are you, Chris Cuomo, Don Lemon or Rachel Maddow? You know, or maybe you don't, that comparing Kirby at UGA to Nicks first HC jobs is crazy. Heck when Nick came to Bama there were huge issues. UGA, when Kirby took over, was a much better job and in better shape than Bama was when Nick took over. Kirby stepped into probably the best situation any coach could hope to step into. Now if you insist on comparing UGA's situation when Kirby took over to the likes of Toledo, Michigan State, LSU, Miami Dolphins and yes Bama when Saban took over, go ahead. Your not saying much about the UGA program.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You must be a democrat as your comparisons are that of a CNN host. Who are you, Chris Cuomo, Don Lemon or Rachel Maddow? You know, or maybe you don't, that comparing Kirby at UGA to Nicks first HC jobs is crazy. Heck when Nick came to Bama there were huge issues. UGA, when Kirby took over, was a much better job and in better shape than Bama was when Nick took over. Kirby stepped into probably the best situation any coach could hope to step into. Now if you insist on comparing UGA's situation when Kirby took over to the likes of Toledo, Michigan State, LSU, Miami Dolphins and yes Bama when Saban took over, go ahead. Your not saying much about the UGA program.


What's so funny is Bama fans in a go Dawgs thread!!!!

Sorry you are so stuck on Bama, I didn't compare Kirby to saint nics bamma record...... Just their starting out records. But dude whatever you want to make of it go ahead.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Against all HATERS!
> 
> GO DAWGS



Don't forget thugs ... we will defend against all thugs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You must be a democrat as your comparisons are that of a CNN host. Who are you, Chris Cuomo, Don Lemon or Rachel Maddow? You know, or maybe you don't, that comparing Kirby at UGA to Nicks first HC jobs is crazy. Heck when Nick came to Bama there were huge issues. UGA, when Kirby took over, was a much better job and in better shape than Bama was when Nick took over. Kirby stepped into probably the best situation any coach could hope to step into. Now if you insist on comparing UGA's situation when Kirby took over to the likes of Toledo, Michigan State, LSU, Miami Dolphins and yes Bama when Saban took over, go ahead. Your not saying much about the UGA program.



 That is all.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> What's so funny is Bama fans in a go Dawgs thread!!!!
> 
> Sorry you are so stuck on Bama, I didn't compare Kirby to saint nics bamma record...... Just their starting out records. But dude whatever you want to make of it go ahead.


Sorry I did not realize that this thread was off limits to all those that are not Dawgs. There are plenty of non dawgs that post in the thread mainly calling out the hypocrisy of members like you. You know there is an Official Dawg thread that you can go into and post your nonsense and not be called out on it. Kind of a safe place for snowflakes there Frosty.
You go in and actually read my posts, I call it the way I see it and have been everything except "stuck" on Bama.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS with Class.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You must be a democrat as your comparisons are that of a CNN host. Who are you, Chris Cuomo, Don Lemon or Rachel Maddow? You know, or maybe you don't, that comparing Kirby at UGA to Nicks first HC jobs is crazy. Heck when Nick came to Bama there were huge issues. UGA, when Kirby took over, was a much better job and in better shape than Bama was when Nick took over. Kirby stepped into probably the best situation any coach could hope to step into. Now if you insist on comparing UGA's situation when Kirby took over to the likes of Toledo, Michigan State, LSU, Miami Dolphins and yes Bama when Saban took over, go ahead. Your not saying much about the UGA program.



Dont Forget Toledo. Anyway you want to figure it he had been a Head coach for 14 years before he won a NC. CKS may never win one and that would not surprise me, but lets dont act like a lot of years of experience is an advantage CKS does not have.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Sorry we dont have a perfect coach, but Bama has the few perfect ones tied up for years.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

Only thing I dont understand is how a perfect HC has lost more NCG's than anyone else.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont Forget Toledo. Anyway you want to figure it he had been a Head coach for 14 years before he won a NC. CKS may never win one and that would not surprise me, but lets dont act like a lot of years of experience is an advantage CKS does not have.


Charlie, I did mention Toledo. I think Kirby is a great coach with maybe some unrealistic expectations placed on him by the fanbase. Yes, he needs some on the job training and will make mistakes. But anyone who wants to compare the situation that Kirby took over to any of the situations that Saban took over either knows nothing about football or is just being obtuse. Kirby had talent and in a recruiting hotbed in Georgia with a program regardless of when they won their last NC, is one of the top programs in the country.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Only thing I dont understand is how a perfect HC has lost more NCG's than anyone else.


And won more than he has lost. Another CNN fakenews slant.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Charlie, I did mention Toledo. I think Kirby is a great coach with maybe some unrealistic expectations placed on him by the fanbase. Yes, he needs some on the job training and will make mistakes. But anyone who wants to compare the situation that Kirby took over to any of the situations that Saban took over either knows nothing about football or is just being obtuse. Kirby had talent and in a recruiting hotbed in Georgia with a program regardless of when they won their last NC, is one of the top programs in the country.


And Michigan State is not a recruiting hot bed?? Them Michigan and oSu have always bragged about all they have done?? I am just pointing out that that Kirby is ahead of his mentor at the same time his mentor had been a head coach. 

Trust me I am not bashing saban I am just pointing out that his second HC job is behind where Kirby is today. It's a learning curve and I sure hope Kirby can learn from his mistakes and from nic.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

Go bammers getting their internet back on and getting the uga loss they wanted so they could get back to posting. Too bad they haven't came back with any new material.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> And Michigan State is not a recruiting hot bed?? Them Michigan and oSu have always bragged about all they have done?? I am just pointing out that that Kirby is ahead of his mentor at the same time his mentor had been a head coach.
> 
> Trust me I am not bashing saban I am just pointing out that his second HC job is behind where Kirby is today. It's a learning curve and I sure hope Kirby can learn from his mistakes and from nic.


Don't waste your typing. He must be down wind from the papermills the past couple of days.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> Don't waste your typing. He must be down wind from the papermills the past couple of days.


Aww, wittle wipwap must not have any concrete to cut today and is not happy with where he lives or with his wittle dawgies. Was not sure if I was downwind from the papermills or downwind from the product that UGA put on the field Saturday. I guess the smell is the same. Speaking of old material, was the therapist ever able to get Saban out of your every thought. Did the therapist tell you to get rid of your Saban PJs as a first step to recovery?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!  Folks gettin' all tore up in here on KyDawgs birthday!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2019)

Lawd have mercy! I’m staying in my lane! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Was not sure if I was downwind from the papermills or downwind from the product that UGA put on the field Saturday. I guess the smell is the same.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

Us Dawgs are here win or lose. Go Dawgs for bammers and safe spaces.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs not running off after a loss!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping fairhope don't get no Dawg disease on him. He might spread it to the Bammers.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hoping fairhope don't get no Dawg disease on him. He might spread it to the Bammers.


Right? Some of the Dawg fans on here do have a disease and I am trying to determine if it is mental or physical. Hoping it is not contagious and is only part of the UGA inbred litter. The Mangey mutt's.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Right? Some of the Dawg fans on here do have a disease and I am trying to determine if it is mental or physical. Hoping it is not contagious and is only part of the UGA inbred litter. The Mangey mutt's.



You prolly already got it all over you and by midnight tonight it will be infecting all of Tuscaloosa. Welcome to our world.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> View attachment 986893


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Charlie, I did mention Toledo. I think Kirby is a great coach with maybe some unrealistic expectations placed on him by the fanbase. Yes, he needs some on the job training and will make mistakes. But anyone who wants to compare the situation that Kirby took over to any of the situations that Saban took over either knows nothing about football or is just being obtuse. Kirby had talent and in a recruiting hotbed in Georgia with a program regardless of when they won their last NC, is one of the top programs in the country.



UGA was way lower in talent when CKS took over than he is now. Talent was not the reason CMR last his job. It  was his record against top 10 opponents. CMR got a lot of talent at skilled positions and not necessarily in the trenches, and that talent was not coach up, and their discipline was terrible. I have never compared the Point of where CKS started vs where Saban started. My point was that Saban had a world more of experience that CKS when he started at UGA.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wish I could post pics! My IPhone takes pics too big.
> 
> Fresh Backstrap for dinner!
> 
> From Field to table!!





riprap said:


> View attachment 986894


I can't breathe...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

late Wednesday elfiiidogsux


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> UGA was way lower in talent when CKS took over than he is now. Talent was not the reason CMR last his job. It  was his record against top 10 opponents. CMR got a lot of talent at skilled positions and not necessarily in the trenches, and that talent was not coach up, and their discipline was terrible. I have never compared the Point of where CKS started vs where Saban started. My point was that Saban had a world more of experience that CKS when he started at UGA.


My point was that Coop was making the comparison of Saban at Toledo and Mich state to Kirby and that is ridiculous. There are about 5-7 premier college coaching jobs and Kirby got one of them. He went in with talent and is in an area where it should be easy to recruit. That is all I was saying. I was the first to say that Kirby would turn that program around and that UGA would be at the top of the food chain before long. Go back and look. I am reasonable until it comes to dealing with unreasonable delusional fans that have issues with where they live and expectations of the team the pull for.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> UGA was way lower in talent when CKS took over than he is now. Talent was not the reason CMR last his job. It  was his record against top 10 opponents. CMR got a lot of talent at skilled positions and not necessarily in the trenches, and that talent was not coach up, and their discipline was terrible. I have never compared the Point of where CKS started vs where Saban started. My point was that Saban had a world more of experience that CKS when he started at UGA.


Well said. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> My point was that Coop was making the comparison of Saban at Toledo and Mich state to Kirby and that is ridiculous. There are about 5-7 premier college coaching jobs and Kirby got one of them. He went in with talent and is in an area where it should be easy to recruit. That is all I was saying. I was the first to say that Kirby would turn that program around and that UGA would be at the top of the food chain before long. Go back and look. I am reasonable until it comes to dealing with unreasonable delusional fans that have issues with where they live and expectations of the team the pull for.


I'm no delusional at all. Kirby may have walked into a premier job, just as saban did at Michigan State, both of them have a learning curve. Being delusional would think Kirby would win a Natty in his first five years as a head coach in the SEC. I don't know how I have issues where I live??


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I'm no delusional at all. Kirby may have walked into a premier job, just as saban did at Michigan State, both of them have a learning curve. Being delusional would think Kirby would win a Natty in his first five years as a head coach in the SEC. I don't know how I have issues where I live??


You were not the intended target with the where you live comment.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> View attachment 986893


It is amazing how deep people will sink when their team disappoints. This is a sports forum not a place to post selfies


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> It is amazing how deep people will sink when their team disappoints. This is a sports forum not a place to post selfies


Looks to me like your pumping yourself up pretty good. LAWD.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Better days ahead


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs maybe hunting cats in rain!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

That is not limited to one team FH, there were several Bamers we did not hear from a while, after they got boat raced by Clemson. Dont get me wrong, because would rather be killed in the NC game than not be in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> It is amazing how deep people will sink when their team disappoints. This is a sports forum not a place to post selfies



That is not limited to one team FH, there were several Bamers we did not hear from a while, after they got boat raced by Clemson. Dont get me wrong, because I would rather be killed in the NC game than not be in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

Spent a lot of time looking back at some old post tonight, and saw that Bamers were a lot more humble back in the day of the coaching carousel, in fact some of them were GT fans. What makes us mad is that people that never pulled for Bama, jumped on the bandwagon and got arrogant very quick, and found it necessary to criticize the Dawgs, especially the ones that used to be GT fans . Every Dawg I know on here has been a Dawg fan for the most part of their lives. I respect Bama and what they do, and pull for them when they are not playing UGA. Not talking about FH or GBL.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Spent a lot of time looking back at some old post tonight, and saw that Bamers were a lot more humble back in the day of the coaching carousel, in fact some of them were GT fans. What makes us mad is that people that never pulled for Bama, jumped on the bandwagon and got arrogant very quick, and found it necessary to criticize the Dawgs, especially the ones that used to be GT fans . Every Dawg I know on here has been a Dawg fan for the most part of their lives. I respect Bama and what they do, and pull for them when they are not playing UGA. Not talking about FH or GBL.


This is my beef with bammers. Before I became a member of this forum this was the case with people I know. Now nobody even hides it. They dumped GT and went the easy route. Then you got those who get kicked off of other sites and come to this one to bash Georgia and can't even throw a baitcaster.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> This is my beef with bammers. Before I became a member of this forum this was the case with people I know. Now nobody even hides it. They dumped GT and went the easy route. Then you got those who get kicked off of other sites and come to this one to bash Georgia and can't even throw a baitcaster.



You right Rip, and some of them will check another man's jugs on a lake.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 16, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> It is amazing how deep people will sink when their team disappoints. This is a sports forum not a place to post selfies


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You right Rip, and some of them will check another man's jugs on a lake.


I apologized to rc cola and they didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> This is my beef with bammers. Before I became a member of this forum this was the case with people I know. Now nobody even hides it. They dumped GT and went the easy route. Then you got those who get kicked off of other sites and come to this one to bash Georgia and can't even throw a baitcaster.


But but they are professional fishermen!    I would post the rest but then Bo$$ would have to banded me........


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS preparing for lions and not expecting kitty kats!!!!!!

GO DAWGS getting ready to climb a tree fri, sat and sun!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> But but they are professional fishermen!    I would post the rest but then Bo$$ would have to banded me........


I might have went a little far with the baitcaster comment. You can throw a roostertail a long ways with a spinning reel. Just have to use the right rod length and look behind you before you throw.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> I might have went a little far with the baitcaster comment. You can throw a roostertail a long ways with a spinning reel. Just have to use the right rod length and look behind you before you throw.



Why you got to bring that up Rip? Next thing I know you will be making fun of my driving in Atlanta to get to that Bamer BBQ place.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! You can always tell the Bama fans that talk the most trash. They used to be GT fans or worse. At least Quack and Martin stood by their teams.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!

Never pulled for any other team!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> Never pulled for any other team!!!!!!





KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! You can always tell the Bama fans that talk the most trash. They used to be GT fans or worse. At leas Quack and Martin stood by their teams.


 Bama fan all my life you guys are a bunch of liars have fun. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama fan all my life you guys are a bunch of liars have fun. ?


I would go out to eat with you 6 just so you could say it to my face and I could find out if are really real!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I would go out to eat with you 6 just so you could say it to my face and I could find out if are really real!!!!!


I’m real. But brownceluse is really Charlie. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2019)

Anyhow, back on the real topic - 

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS until the end of time.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS until the end of time.



And beyond that too!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama fan all my life you guys are a bunch of liars have fun. ?



I did not mention your name thug.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I did not mention your name thug.


Correction, Midget Thug! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Correction, Midget Thug! Go Dawgs!


This.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! You can always tell the Bama fans that talk the most trash. They used to be GT fans or worse. At least Quack and Martin stood by their teams.


Bama fan all my life and my favorite high school team has never been Tech.


----------



## bobocat (Oct 17, 2019)

I have a good friend that is a die hard Bama Fan.  Never lived in Bama and no family in Bama.  He's from Miss so I told him I understand. LOL


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Bama fan all my life and my favorite high school team has never been Tech.



That is the reason I said in post 165, that this was not directed at you.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Kirby’ Dawgs 
Waiting since August  to see what cha got


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2019)

Go DAWGS ... to infinity and beyond!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Why you got to bring that up Rip? Next thing I know you will be making fun of my driving in Atlanta to get to that Bamer BBQ place.


Well it burned down. I think they saw a white dodge pickup with Kentucky plates leaving the scene.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2019)

riprap said:


> Well it burned down. I think they saw a white dodge pickup with Kentucky plates leaving the scene.



Why were all them people blowing their horns at me and signally to me, that I was number 1.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That is the reason I said in post 165, that this was not directed at you.


I know Charlie. I was just replying to get the GT jab in. I am an equal opportunity offender. I don't just go after the Dawgies.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Why were all them people blowing their horns at me and signally to me, that I was number 1.


I think they were pointing and warning you not to go there.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2019)

riprap said:


> I think they were pointing and warning you not to go there.



You may be right Rip, cause on of our group that day got banded.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs that have quit reading their press clippings.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs that will just line up and beat the man in front of them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Anyhow, back on the real topic -
> 
> *Go Dawgs!*


Thursday elfiiidogsux


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2019)

Thursday Midget Thugs Sux


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs with the rain in my shoes, searching for you, in the cold Kentucky rain


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2019)

Most activity I seen in here in a while. Back in the day Jeff and me could close one out in 4 hours, with Rips help.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dogs hoping our OC has drawn up new pass routes where our WR can separate and get open, like send Swift on a wheel route up the sideline?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 17, 2019)

Go DAWGS righting the ship Saturday with a tenacious D and creative O!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Most activity I seen in here in a while. Back in the day Jeff and me could close one out in 4 hours, with Rips help.


Kirby knew the forum had been slow so told the team to ease off. He knew the bammers were still healing from the weak acc beat down


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2019)

Hopefully Coley’s last year as OC!
We need better!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2019)

You mean game!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!! All night long!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2019)

Friday elfiiidogsux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2019)

Friday pfffffffffffffffft.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Friday pfffffffffffffffft.


Pffffffffftttt gotta work Saturday night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Pffffffffftttt gotta work Saturday night!




juanmo night off the weekend .


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> juanmo night off the weekend .


Get Sunday through Tuesday off and back Wednesday night. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking forward to opening up the playbook to an end around run


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs on Charlie's Birthday!!! Hope it's a good one, Bo$$!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)

Friday Quackmidgetthug sux


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)

I though we set a trap and caught Da Possum?

GO DAWGS


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 18, 2019)

y'all can still go to a nice bowl game........

roll tide


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 18, 2019)

Happy Friday Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs for the staff coming up with a great gameplan for Florida and auburn...too bad they are forgetting about the rest of the schedule.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Friday pfffffffffffffffft.


1980. Lol.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2019)

Buncha wanna be's. 

GO DAWGS then and now.


----------



## bobocat (Oct 18, 2019)

Still college footballs Daddy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2019)

Just had a few flyovers headed straight to the stadium. I guess they are practicing for the game tomorrow. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980. Lol.



27 games forfeited for cheating. lol


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs doing it the right way.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs doing it the right way.


Yep. Nothing like 8-4. ?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunting swamps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Loving hearing people walking out of the door with a GO DAWGS, bye. That's how we do.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hunting swamps.View attachment 987113


Watch out for tj and his nite time hunting tours. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 18, 2019)

Doesn't look like the Sgt in that pic finds it humorous.......


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)

Late Friday night MidgetthugQuackS&SGuthSUX


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)

DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs that enjoying #6 Camden over in Southeast Georgia 34-17.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2019)

Regroup Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS hoping to see those big sammich eaters on O finally start to lean on someone!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 19, 2019)

Win or lose always Dawgs.Go Dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Saturdaysucksfor da pups . .  pffffffffffffft


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saturdaysucksfor da pups . .  pffffffffffffft


1-5


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> 1-5




Didn't expect much better, will be 1-6 tonight.   1980 ...


----------



## Cook&Bro (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He only missed one quick. The other one was blocked when #69 totally quit blocking and the kick never had a chance. We never should have been in a, having to make FG's, to win this game. If you want to boil it down to one play, it was the pick 6 at the end of the first half that determined the final score. We had a receiver that made no effort to go after the ball.



He kicked the ball to low trying to get the right trajectory on a 50+ yd kick. It happens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that enjoying #6 Camden over in Southeast Georgia 34-17.



I wanted to go to that game but ended up coming home before the storm. They have Lowndes next Fri. Talk about a tough 2 weeks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 987154





Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 987156


No CLASS what so ever. Leave it to Ga. Tech and SC to be classless.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


You're going to run the bammers off


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Go bored noles starting threads


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)

riprap said:


> You're going to run the bammers off


That is my intent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Pffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffft


Don't worry Quack mrsHtoto likes you!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching QB's scrambling and keeping the play alive.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Don't worry Quack mrsHtoto likes you!!!!!


Don't put words in my mouth. He's one of those wanna be's. NO CLASS. 
But I do like him.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. He's one of those wanna be's. NO CLASS.
> But I do like him.


Lol...... Go MrsHtoto with her finger hovering over the banding button!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Lol...... Go MrsHtoto with her finger hovering over the banding button!!!!!!!


He's got connections. That's how he does.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. He's one of those wanna be's. NO CLASS.
> But I do like him.



Ain't NEVA been a "wanna be" I am a class act.
I've more class than you can count.  Love you too gal dog gal . .


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

 Go Dawgs rapping in the D’Andre Swift thread defending UGA!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Battling Haters and Midget Thugs everyday!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

I’ll never give up fighting for the DAWGS!
That’s what a true DAWG does!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs not wanting to see passes going towards the line judge!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wanted to go to that game but ended up coming home before the storm. They have Lowndes next Fri. Talk about a tough 2 weeks!



That will be an L SS. I think they beat Tift county the following week, and that will get them in the playoffs. They have looked great at times, and have looked terrible at times. They finally woke up last night and took the game over in the 2nd half.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That will be an L SS. I think they beat Tift county the following week, and that will get them in the playoffs. They have looked great at times, and have looked terrible at times. They finally woke up last night and took the game over in the 2nd half.



I was talking about Camden. I think they have Lowndes next week but not absolutely sure. Is Lowndes still undefeated?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was talking about Camden. I think they have Lowndes next week but not absolutely sure. Is Lowndes still undefeated?



Yes they are #1 in the state, have not been challenged. You are right about next week, CC plays Tift County.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 19, 2019)

Go DAWGS who hunted in a tropical depression this eve!!!! Scratch that one off the bucket list.

Dear Lord: please let Athens field a out of the box offense two weeks from today


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking for someone to step up and take control of the offense!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2019)

Ugly games today.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking Kirby is Richt/Goff on steroids!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs..........Still in this thing


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 20, 2019)

Ugly win for Georgia yesterday but I will take a shutout ugly win anyday.   

Looking forward to November.


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS who hunted in a tropical depression this eve!!!! Scratch that one off the bucket list.
> 
> Dear Lord: please let Athens field a out of the box offense two weeks from today


The first opening day since I started hunting on my own that I never took the gun out of the case and  I even was at the club. I did have my two small kids with me. I probably would have hunted Saturday evening if I was solo.


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs looking for someone to step up and take control of the offense!!


Sadly I think they think they have it under control. They feel like they can wear any team down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs..........Still in this thing


lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sabbath elfiiidogsux


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 20, 2019)

riprap said:


> The first opening day since I started hunting on my own that I never took the gun out of the case and  I even was at the club. I did have my two small kids with me. I probably would have hunted Saturday evening if I was solo.



Rip I had been eyeing hunting Saturday all week. Nothing was going to stop me. It wasn’t until I really looked at the weather forecast yesterday eve that I realized it was remnants of a tropical storm. Let’s just say the blind that Santa brought last year is water repellant 

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs where the play book has only one or two plays.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 20, 2019)

Coley needs to watch some pro games today and learn some better plays, learn to do things like use motion and bunch formations with his backs and receivers...geez. 
On 4th and 1 or 2 he sneeks a pedestrian Fromm for no gain when he could hand or toss or pass it to Herrien, Swift or Zuess, all very elusive on the edge 1 on 1 when they need a yard or 2. .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs, we may suck today, but Lord we are head and shoulders above GT, FSU and uT!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs glad we ain't a dumpster fire!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs cause it just feels right!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2019)

Glory Glory to ole' GEORGIA.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs watched the replay, still shaking my head.......


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs watched the replay, still shaking my head.......


Up and down or side to side like the passes?


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs wearing opposing teams and your own fans down.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

riprap said:


> Up and down or side to side like the passes?


Side to side like what the heck are we doing.........


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering why Fromm does that little ball flip......?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2019)

The only good thing about watching it this time is ........ I won't go through a can of Copenhagen!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2019)

Go dogs begging Kirby to "GO FOR IT" on 4th down...


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2019)

Blank already got a call in to Kirby


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2019)

Wants Coley too. Handing it off up the middle will save the 100 million dollar qb.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

We need to take advantage of the bye week, get healthy, concentrate on opening up the O, and keeping out eyes on the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 21, 2019)

Go DAWGS headed to WA state for biz travel and not looking forward to the 5 hr flight


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs unimpressed with the offensive effort last Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Been unimpressed with the offense since Kirb took over!


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2019)

Dawgs saving the real good plays for GT.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs saving the good plays for GT and next year.

Next year?! What am I thinking?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2019)

Recievers been running 1/2 speed on purpose. Fromm is about to start throwing quarters


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs, hoping they bye week lets us work on our passing game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dogs hoping Coley has been hiding his brilliant innovative play calling skills just for the lizards.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2019)

GoDawgs raining today. Can't practice in that and the roof isn't high enough to pass.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2019)

Kirby needs to hand his receivers separation letters.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby needs to hand his receivers separation letters.



Who called them receivers?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2019)

Tuesday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2019)

Like Mark Richt says, throw it up and let your guy make a play.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 22, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs hoping Coley has been hiding his brilliant innovative play calling skills just for the lizards.


Hopefully Coley is gone after 2019!

#FIRECOLEYSUXS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 22, 2019)

Tuesday midgetThugQuackS&S SUX


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Rackdawg working OT!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2019)

Morning and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2019)

Go dogs getting ready for another loss


----------



## bobocat (Oct 23, 2019)

Calm down Dawg fans.  Its bad but it ain't 2000 Roll Tide bad. Go Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a Mullen meltdown,


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2019)

Wednesday elfiiidogsux


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2019)

Wednesday midgetThugQuackS&S still SUXS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping bye week means to the OC.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2019)

Thursday jcooperelfiibrownslayerrackkydawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Wednesday midgetThugQuackS&S still SUXS





elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!


They went to Carolina. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> They went to Carolina. ?



1980. Pfttttttt


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Dogs preparing to run the Nov gauntlet while bammy and clem have a cupcake schedule but their midget supporter(s) wanna talk smack every day.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs preparing to run the Nov gauntlet while bammy and clem have a cupcake schedule but their midget supporter(s) wanna talk smack every day.



Did I just imagine that or did Bama have a hard time against UT.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

And did have slow starts against SC and Ole Miss.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs lol at thugs that done have a clue.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a bye week.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2019)

Thursday midgetThugQuackS&S still SUXS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2019)

__


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs sitting in the stand thinking about a bbq sandwich


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods. #midgetthug6sux


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in the stand thinking about a bbq sandwich



You hunting in McCrae Rip?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2019)

Hope CKS dont turn out to be a Less Miles.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching it rain!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs sitting in a box blind thinking about fried gator tail.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!’


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County where the Packers beat Tift County 49-7.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in a box blind thinking about fried gator tail.



I hope you get your fill Lee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Hope CKS dont turn out to be a Less Miles.





KyDawg said:


> Hope CKS dont turn out to be a Less Miles.


You should. Les has a natty and lost another.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2019)

Where is he today 6? CKS would have one if Bama did not own the officials in the SEC.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 25, 2019)

my post didn't post


----------



## karen936 (Oct 25, 2019)

hey Matt, Boss


----------



## karen936 (Oct 25, 2019)

Going to bed good nite


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Where is he today 6? CKS would have one if Bama did not own the officials in the SEC.


Les is a better coach. Not by much.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County where the Packers beat Tift County 49-7.


Swing thru cullman co al on your way home Charlie. I’ll send you home with some brown likker for your birthdays


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Swing thru cullman co al on your way home Charlie. I’ll send you home with some brown likker for your birthdays


You can drink everyday.  Happy Birthday boss.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We lost to an unranked bottom of the barrel SEC team that we should have rolled in the first quarter. Yes, we suck. Whether or not we continue to suck remains to be seen. The USCe game shows this team has a serious case of the big head. I'm not interested in egos. I'm interested in winning a national championship. This team blew its' chance at that in a game that should have been a cakewalk.
> 
> But Go Dawgs!


And that my friend is the mind of 19 to 23 years olds. It happens all the time. Underestimating your opponent. It will smack you in the face every time. Thank goodness it wasn't a real battle, because you don't get second chances with them. Just saying, I am a Gator fan win, lose or draw. Disappointing when they lose, you betcha . But that is not the bottom line. The bottom line is your team is still your team regardless of the outcome!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I hope you get your fill Lee.



Thanks Charlie. It’s been slow last night and this morning. The warm muggy weather has them bedded down prolly.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 26, 2019)

Go DAWGS sitting in this muggy weather waiting on some head gear to walk through!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You hunting in McCrae Rip?


Not lately. They don't have the same cable provider.


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2019)

Bucks chasing does in Harris county.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 26, 2019)

Rip send some of them boys to Spalding county. Thanks and GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunting on Pine Mountain.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 26, 2019)

Gators ain't playing. Dawgs ain't playing. What we gonna watch &argue about?


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2019)

Need some cooler weather. I have seen deer but nothing like the pics I got earlier in the week. Over 650 pics from last Saturday afternoon till Thursday afternoon. Many were the same deer but they were there often.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!!   *


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2019)

Go average Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2019)

Errbody saves their best game for the Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at vowel fans cause they are back!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2019)

UT is back and GT is in the mix. We are saving our good stuff for the jackets.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2019)

Go dogsux


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs seeing deer every hunt beginning Friday morning.
Go Dawgs seeing young bucks trailing and grunting.
Go Dawgs every thing on schedule.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs not seeing any deer this weekend.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs not seeing any deer this weekend.



They hid from me too. Saw a doe in high grass so small all I saw were ears and I flipped off the safety ready to wax a yote for a moment.

Back in my easy chair at home and have big bucks right in my backyard, geez.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs not seeing any deer this weekend.


Sabbath elfiiidogsux


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2019)

Wonder where 6's fellow thug is. I am thinking he moved South with the fruit snatchers,


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

NO rubs or scrapes in Heard County today!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Laughing at Ohio State with their tough schedule and the “greatest” QB that ever lived!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS

Laughing at Ohio State wanting to trademark “the” and “Justin Fields”


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2019)

Go DAWGS eyeing next weekends forecast! Low 40’s in early November after 3 days of planned rain...woop woop!

Go Athens DAWGS getting a healthy O-line back Saturday. Maybe they can live up to the NFL-size line hype!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2019)

Wish SS thug would send me some of them Grapefruit he was picking.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs living in the same place year around.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> GO DAWGS
> 
> Laughing at Ohio State with their tough schedule and the “greatest” QB that ever lived!


You think Wisconsin is any better than South Carolina?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping we can keep the young receiver away from the Portal


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping we can leave Jacksonville with a 1 point win!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Monday morning DAWGS!!!!

It’s game week men, Lego!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2019)

Go DAWGS pullin' for Kirby's hate of all things gator to have our boyz ready to stomp dem lizards!


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Pound the gators so I can quit complaining.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2019)

riprap said:


> You think Wisconsin is any better than South Carolina?



When they play Penn State it will tell the tale.

 That game and Fla vs UGA and Bama vs LSU is what I’m waiting on!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Pound the gators so I can quit complaining.



Go Dawgs so me and rip both can quit complaining until next week.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2019)

This Saturday evenings hunt will be interesting. Small deer beware!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2019)

?????=?????


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2019)

riprap said:


> This Saturday evenings hunt will be interesting. Small deer beware!


Kill them


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!
Stomp a mud hole in that swamp


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2019)

????=????


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2019)

riprap said:


> ????=????


Happy Birthday ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Happy Birthday ?



U 2 Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

tick tock $$$ ???


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2019)

MidgetThugQuackS&S still SUXS!

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2019)

Go DAWGS calling in Friday to be 25’ closer to God!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs not bettin no avatars on the cocktail party!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2019)

Go dogs skeert  of avatar bets.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogs skeert  of avatar bets.


Go Dawgs know when to Holdem and when to foldem........


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2019)

Go dogs giving up on the dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogs giving up on the dawgs.


Go Dawgs know when they do Avatar bets it usually don't work out!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dogs controlling uF late with our ground game pulling out a close one.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 29, 2019)

Go DAWGS nervous for Saturday come 3:30p


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2019)

Just picked up some gator tail to fry up for my wife's party Saturday.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Jackets though


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2019)

Just being a good husband


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2019)

Don't care no more about Go Dawgs since they are all going to get paid.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Bammer boosters going to be out of money. Can it be a tax write off?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs till the checks start!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2019)

They opening up a can of livers.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs win this one for Charlie!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

riprap said:


> They opening up a can of livers.





brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs win this one for Charlie!!


Go Dawgs using chicken livers to catch Gators!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 29, 2019)

Go DAWGS hoping to see UGA win by 1 come Saturday around 7:45pm. Shore will make Sunday hunting a lot more enjoyable. Otherwise them deers best wear their helmet and pads come sunrise.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

This is the best weekend we had and I'm coming home to watch the Dawgs! 


GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

EARLY Wednesday MidgetThugQuackS&S still SUXS!



GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs win this one for Charlie!!


Sorry. Gators win. But elfiii got room in that deer plot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2019)

Wednesday elfiiidogsux Rackmaster too. 1980. Go tek.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2019)

Go John Cooper


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sorry. Gators win. But elfiii got room in that deer plot.


Negative. Dawgs win by 17! Goooooo Daaaaawwwggggssssss!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2019)

Go paycheck Dawgs and Wednesday midgetthug6 sux.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 30, 2019)

Go jackets...elfiiicantcatchfishwithoutaguide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go jackets...elfiiicantcatchfishwithoutaguide


Hecantshootadeereitherhestooldtoseethem


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Wednesday elfiiidogsux Rackmaster too. 1980. Go tek.



Wednesday bama6sux. Dont forget 29.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2019)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 
Got Friday and Monday off of work. 
Athens will be a ghost town anyway.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Humpday DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 30, 2019)

Wonder if CKS has them boys out in the rain today or feels sorry for them and let’s them practice in the fancy indoor facility. Surely he will have them outside......


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Wonder if CKS has them boys out in the rain today or feels sorry for them and let’s them practice in the fancy indoor facility. Surely he will have them outside......


Fromm can't get a grip on the ball.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2019)

riprap said:


> Fromm can't get a grip on the ball.


He better learn how!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2019)

riprap said:


> Fromm can't get a grip on the ball.



Well he sure needs to quit flipping it in his hands.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2019)

Go football flipping Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go football flipping Dawgs!!





Go Dawgs flipping footballs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2019)

Go dogsux hiding in food plots Saturday


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in SOWEGA.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

Mighty fine weekend for hunting coming up interrupted by UGA Football...oh well!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS ready to eat gator and kill a monster either Friday, Saturday, or Sunday!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dogs despite my Niece a recent UGA Grad deciding she will get married this Sat at 5pm.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs despite my Niece a recent UGA Grad deciding she will get married this Sat at 5pm.


That’s good luck!!! My niece got married during the cocktail party too! Dawgs won then and will this time too! By 17!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Well he sure needs to quit flipping it in his hands.


He's just having a good time out there.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2019)

Would be tickled it we beat the slimy gators by one point.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs cause nothing else sounds as sweet!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs flipping gator tails on Sattday  !!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 31, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs despite my Niece a recent UGA Grad deciding she will get married this Sat at 5pm.


What???? Sacrilege!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 31, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> What???? Sacrilege!


X1000.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 31, 2019)

Sic 'em! Woof, woof, woof!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## campboy (Oct 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for game day


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2019)

Hunting tomorrow so Thursday & Friday MidgetThugQuackS&S still SUXS!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2019)

Hoping Cager is ready for the back shoulder pass Saturday!

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs trying to figure out how do so many people think Florida is all that. Did you see them play Miami, Kentucky? If we get beat its not because they have stepped up, its because we have fallen down. If we don't see a well oiled machine Saturday big changes need to be made with the offense. Our second team should have been on the field in the 4th quarter in EVERY game this year. Look what other teams are doing to the ones taking us to the wire and even winning. Pretty embarrassing actually. Put it off on the recievers I guess...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to stomp them lizards!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2019)

Dawgs 38-ters 13. Blowout win. Going to use some of the plays we have been saving for GT


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 1, 2019)

riprap said:


> Dawgs 38-ters 13. Blowout win. Going to use some of the plays we have been saving for GT


I will have what u are sippen please...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't know what is going to happen, but Florida's defense is not giving up a 38 spot.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Pretty cool that your special day is on the first day of November!!!  What are the chances of that?????


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs Fromm undefeated vs Gators 
Him and Kirby hate um like I do !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs leaving work in an hour to head to Camp! Loving this weather!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs leaving work and checking out the kid early from school! Time to head to the woods!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs that miss Georgia Deer camps.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Instead of a rugby style kicker we have a rugby style offense.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs,game day is almost here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2019)

Friday elfiiidogsux


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs in a tree stand.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs in a tree stand.
> View attachment 988765


That looks great. You need to kill one right now


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs for waking everyone up at deer camp pulling in at 1:30am


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2019)

I might even fire up the generator


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> That looks great. You need to kill one right now



I’m batting 0 fer so far today.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I’m batting 0 fer so far today.


Cause you pass on the eatin size ones!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Cause you pass on the eatin size ones!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


 I think you need to put one on the ground now elfiii


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs finally getting bigger bucks on camera!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs who just crawled in a goose down sleeping bag.. deer were moving today!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Go Dawgs finally getting bigger bucks on camera!



Go Dawgs who pulled a scrape camera tonight and found 2 new bucks in daylight!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs deer hunting!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS

Waiting in the tree on this fine GA morning!
Y’all be safe out there and good luck!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

32 degrees in Heard County this morning!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs it's game day


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2019)

Good luck today Dawgs


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromm has yet to lose to Florida. He continues that streak today!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 2, 2019)

Go DAWGS in the deer stand til noon!


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs passing on a decent 8. Watched him make 2 rubs and breed a doe.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs passing on a decent 8. Watched him make 2 rubs and breed a doe.


Go Dawgs not passing on horns, they don't make good soup anyhow!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2019)

Those DAWGS are right! 







































h


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

KO is upon us. Go Dawgs. I am scared to death of this game. Just dont see anyway we can win it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> KO is upon us. Go Dawgs. I am scared to death of this game. Just dont see anyway we can win it.


Gotta have Faith B0$$!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Gotta have Faith B0$$!


What he said. GA DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs owning Jacksonville!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2019)

Glory Glory to ole GEORGIA!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Glad to get out of there today with a win. That is three in a row against the lizards.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs controlling their own destiny. Got some tough games left and we got to get better every week.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 2, 2019)

Proud we stuck it to them allowing only 21 yards on 19 rushing attempts. 
Mizzou your next. Don’t think we have given up a rushing score yet this year.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 2, 2019)

Go DAWGS with deer meat in the cooler!

GO UGA DAWGS with the W!!!!! Great weekend to be alive


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 2, 2019)

Good call Slayer. Spot on


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2019)

If it's 3rd and Grantham on defense it's 3rd and Kirby on offense. Doing juuuuust enough to get by. Go Dawgs. Liked the drive today by Fromm to take off and run when needed. Still can't believe he throws the ball to guys so far behind the line of scrimmage. Just throw it over their head.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 2, 2019)

Seen folks posting about Danny boy having a spurrier-esque meltdown. I was in a deer stand during the game. What kinda tirade did I miss???


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs, I will sleep better tonight. Still aint over the SC loss.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sabath day!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 3, 2019)

Sure were a lot of people on this board wanting the Dawgs to lose,they all quiet this morning.Go Dawgs hushing up the haterzzz.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs not listening or caring what the haterzz think!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs that had a very good day yesterday.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS ery’where!!!! Happy Sabbath Day to my DAWG bro’s, sis’s and even those who hate us cuz they ain’t us!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS loving the sound of that VICTORY BELL!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at mullick's presser yesterday!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 3, 2019)

Go DAWGS not ready for the Monday grind to start back so quick.

If I ever meet the fella that architected the 5 day work week......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs .......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 4, 2019)

Florida's offense was offensive....

Georgia brought their defense.

Good win for the dawgs.

Neither of those two teams will beat Alabama.

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Neither of those two teams will beat Alabama.
> 
> roll tide




You're right. Cause neither will play Bama after Bama loses to LSU.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

The Dawgs had a good game Saturday,,,,congrats,,,,love gettin Slayer riled,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 4, 2019)

Go DAWGS livin’ rent free!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs and all the new Avatar wearing haterzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs loving all the UGA aviators on display.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs l!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!
Fried Gator tails hit the spot.
Now on to Missouri.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2019)

It's a great day to be a Dawg!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dogs with a gator head under foot but both eyes focused on Mizzou.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs, taking on Mizzou under the light Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs not having to follow the Dawgs from the stand on the app this week.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs enjoying a nice day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 5, 2019)

Go DAWGS eyeing another good looking weekend for hunting down south!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs splitting fire wood for my dad..... The guy sure tries to keep me in shape!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at the top 4 playoff teams rankings. 

2 of the 4 will have a loss come next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs for bammers going back to their pre Saban ideology. "We are going to lose but I hope we win"...then pound their chest about 48 national titles when in reality without cheating Stallings and Saban it would be "1979".


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2019)

Go DAWGS preparing to whip the show me's!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the first day of a 4 night work week!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping the deer are on the move this weekend. It's been dead slow.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful KyDawg birthday!!!  Love this weather


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs elfiii's land got too many coyotes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS! 
 I'll be biting nails Saturday, but I have FAITH in my DAWGS.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2019)

Wednesday elfiiidogsux


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs needing to be hunting in Harris county


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Wednesday elfiiidogsux



I see the lil thug is feeling cute again today.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> I'll be biting nails Saturday, but I have FAITH in my DAWGS.


I like to have chewed mine off with the Florida game, fingers can't take much more!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Thursday Midgetthugsux Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 7, 2019)

Go DAWGS headed to the stand in the morning and alllllll weekend!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs. We need to dominate Mizzou from KO to the sounding horn. I hope Stetson is playing Q* in the 3rd quarter.*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping for a blowout!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2019)

Go Dogs, hoping they have sideline heaters Sat night.

And can’t you hear Munson getting all worked up and worried about the cold temps?


----------



## bobocat (Nov 8, 2019)

Wife surprised me and my dad with tickets Sat night between the hedges.  I'm pumped.  It will be the first game I have attended.  Then it only gets better as me and the wife head to Peach county Sunday morning to start 7 days of hunting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2019)

bobocat said:


> Wife surprised me and my dad with tickets Sat night between the hedges.  I'm pumped.  It will be the first game I have attended.  Then it only gets better as me and the wife head to Peach county Sunday morning to start 7 days of hunting.


Congrats! It will be an experience like no other. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

Georgia beat Mizzou in the 1960 Orange Bowl 14-0. Fran "the man" Takenton threw 2 TD passes in the last game that Wally Butts coached at UGA.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 8, 2019)

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2019)

Go DAWGS about to head to camp for the weekend! T minus 1 hour and 44 minutes...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

John Griffin took over for Butts for a couple of years, then Vince showed up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2019)

Let's never forget the late GREAT Erk Russell showed up the same year coach Dooley did. 1964! He gave us the great "JUNKYARD DAWGS". 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2019)

Erk was the man!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Erk was the man!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Yes. Yes he was. I went to GSU with him in 1981. He was the only person at the school that I knew. He kinda took me under his wing. I went to HS with his youngest son,so he knew me thank goodness.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs listening to other Dawgs memories.

Go Dawgs in a boxblind!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let's never forget the late GREAT Erk Russell showed up the same year coach Dooley did. 1964! He gave us the great "JUNKYARD DAWGS".
> GO DAWGS!


 
My favorite Erk story was told about him, when he was at Georgia Southern, The drug problem was just showing it's ugly head. Erk got a rattlesnake, and the story goes, that he had it de fanged and put in a croaker sack. He called the team together before a practice one day and had them standing about two deep around this big table. When he got everybody settled down and listening for his talk, he picked up the croaker sack and dumped the Rattlesnake on the table. There was an immediate exit from the room, with a couple of guy getting ran over. With the Snake back in the sack, he finally got all his players back together, and told them, that if anybody ever offered them drugs, they should run away from them faster than they did the Snake.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. Yes he was. I went to GSU with him in 1981. He was the only person at the school that I knew. He kinda took me under his wing. I went to HS with his youngest son,so he knew me thank goodness.


My Grandmother introduced me and my cousin to him and Coach Dooley probably when we were 10. That was a great day!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

Met him one time and he was as down to earth as anyone you ever met.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs, make Mizzou holler for the calf rope.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Be cold this morning using buck bomb getting fired up for the Dawgs at 7:00!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs from a boxblind on game day!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching my boy shoot a buck this morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

Heck yeah brother! Congrats to the little man! Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2019)

Congratulations to the young man.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice buck for the Youngman Slayer.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2019)

God's Country! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2019)

WTG lil TJ!!!!!!

Tell him congrats brother!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs thats wanting to see bama go down today.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

In the stand til 6:00 then home to watch the DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs watching my boy shoot a buck this morning!


Congratulations


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs chilling out on a Powerline..


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 9, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> In the stand til 6:00 then home to watch the DAWGS!



Same here except go back to camp and listen to it on the radio.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2019)

Great day to be a college football fan. Everybody I was pulling for WON!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs with another win!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 10, 2019)

Go Junkyard D not allowing a rushing TD in 9 games and pitching another shutout


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs just happy for another win.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs hanging tough


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2019)

Good SEC East win. Our O has to be able to run it better next week or Fromm will likely take some real hits from AU’s defensive front.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs cause nothing else matters!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs and bammers for staying undefeated by beating themselves.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Auburn sucks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS! 
I'll be biting my nails again this weekend, but that's why I LOVE this game called football!!! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> I'll be biting my nails again this weekend, but that's why I LOVE this game called football!!!
> GO DAWGS!



You know it's so! How many times have the Barners ruined our season?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> I'll be biting my nails again this weekend, but that's why I LOVE this game called football!!!
> GO DAWGS!


You ain't gunna have none left if you don't stop that!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs win by 1 or 30 just win!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 11, 2019)

Go Dogs don’t see the plains people scoring more than 14 pts on us.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2019)

I think it will be low scoring game WCD.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping the offense can score more than field goals!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 11, 2019)

3 yards on two run plays and then pass on 3rd down. The recipe for success.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs, time to man up and play Auburn...... One game at a time!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2019)

All the marbles on the line on the Plains. Got to hunker down and come out of their with a W.


----------



## riprap (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Saban looking for his semi annual bye week to get ready for the payoff$.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Beat the Barn!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 12, 2019)

Go DAWGS hoping we can stop Derrick Brown

Oh, and Go George Pickens DAWG hoping he gives Cager support!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs, we need the other receivers to step on up now and take the heat off Cager!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dogss pointing to weapons we have that they don’t including deeper DL and OL, an experienced QB Vs their rookie QB and we have a better kicker in Hotrod.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs just hoping to come off the plains with a W!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs D. You have a huge task.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunkering down!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 13, 2019)

Go DAWGS O! I think their task is just as big if not bigger than the D’s!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2019)

Biggest game of the season coming up. CKS better have them ready. We cant wait around waiting on them getting "worn down" by our 2 yard runs up the middle. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bobocat (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Biggest game of the season coming up. CKS better have them ready. We cant wait around waiting on them getting "worn down" by our 2 yard runs up the middle. Go Dawgs!


This is why the defense has a tough task because we know what the offense is going to do.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 13, 2019)

Go DAWGS coming out gunz a’blazin Saturday and hoping we can put a hush to the crowd. That stadium and those fans would love nothing more then to play the spoiler and I am honestly worried to death their D is going to stonewall our O


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting the running game heated up!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs, beat the Plainsmen!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 13, 2019)

Oh man


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2019)

That’s a big ole Largemouth James! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2019)

riprap said:


> This is why the defense has a tough task because we know what the offense is going to do.



Rip you killed any deer in MaCrae this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs, please beat Auburn.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Rip you killed any deer in MaCrae this year.


They talking bad about deer camp


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2019)

riprap said:


> They talking bad about deer camp




Dont think I want to stay there.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunkering down for Auburn!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for game day


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2019)

Thursday elfiiidogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking to listen to some quality games on my was to Arkansas Saturday like bama/miss state


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 14, 2019)

Go DAWGS prepping for the South’s oldest rivalry. I hope the O Line ate a few more slices of pizza this week so we can lean harder then we have into this Aub D


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs chopping wood!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS. SIC EM!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunting in the rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs thawing out. It has been as low as 8, with 25 mph winds here.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 15, 2019)

Go DAWGS ready for another nice weekend being 25’ up


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 15, 2019)

Go DAWGS keeping their helmets on during the game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

Dawgs Defense wins big tomorrow!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a High School Playoff Football night in Georgia. Go Pack.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Marietta Blue Devils opening at home tonight vs Camden County in the rain, on Gptv.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs just win!!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs the last time I watched a Georgia football game in Arkansas we lost to vandy...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2019)

Yuge game tomorrow on the Plains. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2019)

What time/network ??


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What time/network ??


3:30

CBS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> 3:30
> 
> CBS




Thanks dogbro !!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks dogbro !!


Hope you gonna be watching and yelling Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Hope you gonna be watching and yelling Go Dawgs!!!!!!




I'll be watching, but I've never uttered those words in 56 years and don't plan to any time tween now and death !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2019)

But I do hope for a injury free game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be watching, but I've never uttered those words in 56 years and don't plan to any time tween now and death !!!


There is always hope.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But I do hope for a injury free game.


Same here !!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs sitting in the rain again but then sun will come out at kickoff!!!
Sic em !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready to leave work and sleep.

Then come back tonight and do it again!!

Hunker down Dawgs and win!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs 

In the tree this fine GA morning!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs on game day!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Michael Johnson was a DGD

https://ugawire.usatoday.com/2017/12/10/larry-munsons-top-10-favorite-calls/


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2019)

Like the flag that hangs in front of my house says.
"AS FOR ME AND MY HOUSE, WE WILL YELL GO DAWGS!" 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go to the woods and listen to the game in the boxblind.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2019)

Friends it's time once again to LET THE BIG DAWG EAT! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2019)

Looking decent so far, shutting them out at the half.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2019)

GLORY GLORY to ole GEORGIA!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2019)

Proud of the Dogs but that soft zone crud almost got us beat.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs my brothers!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!

LSU will be a slobber knocker for sure!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! We need to beat A&M. We will not make the playoffs if we lose.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Then we will worry about Tech. Until we beat those two, the LSU game does not mean a lot.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs SEC East Champs three years in a row.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dogs who know Gus Bus is owned by Kirby.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! SECEC!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

Hope Fla enjoys being second. They better get used to it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Defense wins championships!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 17, 2019)

Go DAWGS in the east and winning the east!

Don’t take A&M lightly


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! The coffee sure does taste extra sweet this morning!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 17, 2019)

Watching SEC network and former Gator Chris Doring is literally puking in his mouth having to praise UGA on camera,  enjoy to vomit Chris!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs not having to hear the Auburn fans for another year


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to represent the East in Atlanta again this year!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs owning Aubarn!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2019)

Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2019)

Proud to be a Georgia Bulldawg!
Pride, passion and press profanity. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2019)

Funny how all the haters jump on CKS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Funny how all the haters jump on CKS.


Same reason the haters jump on Trump.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 17, 2019)

A UGA win always brings the jealous haters out! They hate us cuz they ain’t us! Bama, Auburn and Flarduh on the outside looking in, how sweet it is!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Charlie you just remember this! We gonna win it all this year! Mark it down! Haters have at it!! Boom shakalaka!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 17, 2019)

I love your optimism Brown! LFG Coach KS and GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Proud to be a Georgia Bulldawg!
> Pride, passion and press profanity.
> GO DAWGS!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you just remember this! We gonna win it all this year! Mark it down! Haters have at it!! Boom shakalaka!!



We will need some of Munson’s Ol Lady Luck on our side to win a Natty.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> We will need some of Munson’s Ol Lady Luck on our side to win a Natty.


He's here.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

The thugs are awful quiet!!! It’s awesome how winning shuts their pie holes! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs..


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Proud to be a Georgia Bulldawg!
> Pride, passion and press profanity.
> GO DAWGS!



She shoots, she scores! 

You can't top that so I'll just give a Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Ta&m!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs fixing to close out another Go Dawgs thread on a winning note!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

I know we can get it done in the next couple of days.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

John Cooper will do his part. He's a DGD.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

So will KYdawg.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

Brownceluse gonna be repasentin up in herea too.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

rip rap gonna chime in as well along with Nickel Back.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dogs feeling A/M is a bit scary with their new found impressive ground game and some skill athletes to boot.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs feeling A/M is a bit scary with their new found impressive ground game and some skill athletes to boot.



Yeah. I caught a little bit of the USCe replay. Didn't like what I saw with aTm. I don't care if it is in Athens. If we are looking past them they will beat us.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you just remember this! We gonna win it all this year! Mark it down! Haters have at it!! Boom shakalaka!!



That makes me happy Jeff, but if you dont mind I will wait till it happens to celebrate.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yeah. I caught a little bit of the USCe replay. Didn't like what I saw with aTm. I don't care if it is in Athens. If we are looking past them they will beat us.



They are capable of beating us, even id we dont look past them. They scare me worse than Auburn.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2019)

SIC EM DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs setting their sights on aTm ......... Gonna have to hunker down!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2019)

Herschel's second game ever was vs A/M in Athens.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs living rent free in Throwback's head!!!!!!

Man is he digging up some old one today!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs loving T new Avatar!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs cause they just whooped Auburn again!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Um hey T......... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Gators........ 3 straight!!!!!!

Auburn ........3 straight!!!!!!


Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! I don’t think throw up has slept since the Barners lost


----------



## riprap (Nov 18, 2019)

I bet on a draw play up the middle on our first play this Saturday


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking our offense is to predictable..........


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

How bout a BIG Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> So will KYdawg.


Monday elfiiidogsux. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> rip rap gonna chime in as well along with Nickel Back.


Can’t believe you forgot me Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

Late Monday MidgetThugSux hope this helps


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## fish hawk (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!

3 in a row!!
TN
FL
AU


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs with their sights set on aTm!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to watch this thing unfold! We win it all this year!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Let's get this thread closed out!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go snake handling Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs who went to watch Ford vs Ferrari !


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for aTm!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs one game at a time!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs #4.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs planning a offense to win this week!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs cause nothing else matters!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Dawgs rule everyone else drools!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Hunker down Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Elfiii is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Brownceluse the s a DGD!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Gooooo Dawgs sic em woof woof woof!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Glory glory to ol Georgia!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 19, 2019)

Go DAWGS looking to start a new shiny thread!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2019)

Wont be long now Camo.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2019)

Lust wait until the one after that. It will be number 50. Will be some ham and stuff gave away in that one. Jeff will be proud of what his thread has done. He never thought it would end up with Fifty thousand post.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2019)

And just think when this thing started I did not even exist, even though I did post in it a right smart.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs closing in on 50!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Let's shut this one down !!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Just a few more Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs closing threads!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Get ready Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2019)

Lock it down Charlie!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!! That’s a wrap!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs with a scary D


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering if Kirby will eventually cave to pressure and deploy the spread?


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2019)

Go Dogs picking up QB depth today via transfer out of Walton High. Looks like he has a quick release and some wheels.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2019)

Go DAWGS, beat Skimbo!


----------

